# The Brew Stand Configuration Thread



## Cortez The Killer (8/12/08)

I've been looking at brew stands for the last little while, with the hope of building my own in the near future, and there seems to be a myriad of possible configurations, features, addons etc

I'd like to develop a thread that encompasses 
- firstly a poll of stand configuration
- pictures of people's setups 
- infomation of the plumbing of the stand (quick disconnects, hoses, pumps, design etc)
- clever ideas that people have incorporated into their design (be it in stand configuration, plumbing etc)
- any other relevant infomation / features that helps members 

This may seem a little ambitious, but even if with end up with a thread of links to brew stands it'll be a good resource for people looking at design / constructing / upgrading their currently brewing setup

Cheers


----------



## Pumpy (8/12/08)

Single tier /march pump IMO is the way to go


----------



## Zwickel (8/12/08)

Pumpy said:


> Single tier /march pump IMO is the way to go


+1 :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Barramundi (8/12/08)

is that how you describe your computerised beer making monster zwickel, simply a single tier one pump device ...has more wires and controls than a german battleship ...


----------



## matti (8/12/08)

I have got a 3 Tier system.
It is basically shelving with HLT-Mashtun-Kettle.

HLT -40 litre Crown electric urn.
Mashtun-36L Keepcold circular esky with 9" false bottom
70 L SS kettle on a Rambo burner
linky

Little crude and time consuming perhaps.

As for fly sparging or batch sparging.

I tend to fly sparge more often then not as I have found I eke more out of the grain on my system.

Matti 

ps less valves to muck up this way LOL


----------



## Zwickel (9/12/08)

Barramundi said:


> ...has more wires and controls than a german battleship ...


hahahaha....yeah, thats really a monster. But it makes peace, not war 

referring to the sparge: I do a first batch sparge and a second fly sparge, so I cant complain about the efficiency.

Cheers :icon_cheers:


----------



## sqyre (9/12/08)

Hi, 3 Tier, Gravity Fed for me.

The chiller coil is plumbed in and its water flows back into my main watertank. 

I have plumbed up the hotwater system to it so i can fill the HLT directly with hot water (no lifting buckets) with a 3600 watt element so i can bring 20litres to the boil in approx 15min. This allows me to heat up each water addition to temp individually instead of Boiling all my water at the start and adjusting it to temp.

Plus all the cool water that flows before the hotwater comes through the line is also diverted back to my water tank.

The mash tun is hinged and with handles for easy dumping of spent grain and washing out. (i pinched this idea from Tony.Great idea!)

And i have also plumbed in a water gun for washing out which also has a mist setting for controlling boilovers.

Each vessel has the same 3/4 inch hose fitting so the same 2 foot hose gets connected for draining from one to the next.

And i only have to step up 2 steps to add and mix the grain.. after that there is no more lifting/climbing.

During sparging i have large stainless bowl with holes in the bottom that sits on top of the mash tun for tipping the sparge wort back into. We just use a 1 litre jug. Mrs Sqyre is about 5 foot and she does it with ease without using the stairs. 




 








 











Sqyre. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Zwickel (9/12/08)

Squire, that is very impressive, its a sculpture, beautiful :icon_chickcheers: 

So there are many ways leading to the goal.

Just to see how my my idea for a one tier/one pump brewery is, Ive made a drawing:

http://www.elcom-mayer.de/bier/Brewing_Concept.pdf

Cheers :icon_cheers:


----------



## MHB (9/12/08)

Zwickel
I dont see any way you can run/pump hot wort through the heat exchanger to sterilise that circuit.

Heat exchangers being the #1 source for infections in a brewery you might want to revise that.

MHB


----------



## Zwickel (9/12/08)

MHB said:


> Zwickel
> I dont see any way you can run/pump hot wort through the heat exchanger to sterilise that circuit.
> 
> Heat exchangers being the #1 source for infections in a brewery you might want to revise that.
> ...


no worries mate, after all Im going to recirculate hot caustic soda through all used tubes and equipment. It recirculates for at least 30 mins. followed by a rinse with hot citric acid.

You may take an endoscope to have a look inside the chiller, you wont find any debris left in there 

Cheers :icon_cheers:


PS ahem....I do that already since more than 6 years with the same chiller, never had any infection :beer: 

edit: spelling


----------



## Screwtop (9/12/08)

Pumpy said:


> Single tier /march pump IMO is the way to go



+1

No selection for Yes, 1 tier 1 pump


----------



## Cortez The Killer (9/12/08)

Screwtop said:


> +1
> 
> No selection for Yes, 1 tier 1 pump


How do you fly sparge with a single tier / 1 pump?

Cheers


----------



## Swinging Beef (9/12/08)

Screwtop said:


> No selection for Yes, 1 tier 1 pump


But I have none, and dont have any short term plans to get one, neither.
Thats what we have outdoor furniture for. 
"Dad, why is all the furniture sticky?" :icon_drunk:


----------



## Cortez The Killer (9/12/08)

Here is a large collection of brew stand setups

http://www.brewzilla.nl/?brewhalla

Cheers


----------



## Cortez The Killer (9/12/08)

I've noticed that most people have the HLT above the M/T + Kettle in a 2 tier system

I was think of having the M/T above the other two - so that only the mash and sparge water would need to be pumped

Is there a benefit to have the HLT above the others?

Also does the march pump have the capacity pump through the outlet valve (eg to underlet a mash tun or fill a kettle from the tap)

Cheers


----------



## brettprevans (9/12/08)

I based my design on pumpy and Bonj's. Keleiny has the monther of simplicity 1 tier + pump setups. He even transported his to the recent Vic caseswap in his ute. brillient and simple.


----------



## nifty (9/12/08)

Cortez The Killer said:


> I've noticed that most people have the HLT above the M/T + Kettle in a 2 tier system
> 
> I was think of having the M/T above the other two - so that only the mash and sparge water would need to be pumped
> 
> ...



My HLT is above the mash tun and kettle. I underlet from the HLT to the mash tun using gravity through the inactive march pump (in the reverse direction of the pumped flow), which has the added benefit of priming the pump as it goes.

nifty


----------



## Kleiny (9/12/08)

citymorgue2 said:


> Kleiny has the mother of simplicity 1 tier + pump setups. He even transported his to the recent Vic caseswap in his ute. brillient and simple.



Here it is










just two hoses that can be connected to any outlet with brass tap fittings or just over the top of the vessels
as CM2 put it simple but effective


----------



## Mitchell (9/12/08)

2 Tier. HLT on top. Works for me. Gravity sparge and mostly gravity from mash to boiler with the pump used at the end for the last few litres. Mostly the pump is used to push from boiler, through plate chiller, to fermenter.




Gallery pics 

Try and arrange a mash tun that hinges somehow to dump spent grain straight into wheel barrow etc. Very handy. Mine has a middle section that hinges on the back edge of the frame and I have some steel straps that clamp the mash tun to the frame (these are under the insulation and not really visible in the pics btw). I wanted the mash tun to be easily removable. In retrospect that seems a little unnecessary and welding it to the hinged section would have probably worked fine

I put in adjustable height burner rigs because I wasn't sure exactly what height I wanted them mounted (had someone else build the frame). Now that the burners are in they stay the same height all the time.... I still like the adjustable height thingy but it doesn't get much use.

I put in two gas bottles mostly because I couldn't be arsed messing about with gas line plumbing. Glad I did. Gas lasts twice as long. If one runs out the other one is there ready to bring home the boil.

I went for plastic quick disconnects for all my fittings and am having some issues with them sticking when hot. Have replaced more of their seals than I'd like as ripping them apart when hot seems to be hard on the seals. Tried some keg lube I had lying around and that buggered my seals even faster (seemed to make them nice and stretchy ...and loose). Open to suggestions on that one. At the moment I'm thinking of switching to SS disconnects.


----------



## Pumpy (9/12/08)

Mitchell said:


> 2 Tier. HLT on top. Works for me. Gravity sparge and mostly gravity from mash to boiler with the pump used at the end for the last few litres. Mostly the pump is used to push from boiler, through plate chiller, to fermenter.
> 
> View attachment 23118
> 
> ...



That is One nice brewery Mitchell

Pumpy


----------



## winkle (9/12/08)

Not wrong Pumpy, something like that (or Neds or Tidal Pete's) will eventually replace my lame-arse but functional 3 tier.


----------



## Pumpy (9/12/08)

winkle said:


> Not wrong Pumpy, something like that (or Neds or Tidal Pete's) will eventually replace my lame-arse but functional 3 tier.




Winkle ,
Dont you worry some of the best beer i have tasted has been brewed out of a simple kettle & burner , 

I drank a fair bit of your beer too at the Bat cave that night so it cant be that lame arse brewery .

Pumpy


----------



## peas_and_corn (9/12/08)

Basic three tier system. I batch sparge.


----------



## winkle (10/12/08)

This is mine with-out the mashmaster and minor other improvements to plumbing etc.
View attachment 23136

The keggle sits on a 3 ring on bricks.


----------



## reviled (10/12/08)

Shit, makes my BIAB set up look a bit lacking <_<


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (10/12/08)

Well since mines got a mention here all ready theres not much too say except that it can be found in action .. B) 
Here


Cheers


----------



## yardy (10/12/08)

Cortez The Killer said:


> I've been looking at brew stands for the last little while, with the hope of building my own in the near future, and there seems to be a myriad of possible configurations, features, addons etc
> 
> I'd like to develop a thread that encompasses
> - firstly a poll of stand configuration
> ...




mine can be found in my sig below, although i'm now converting an 18 gallon Keg into the Keggle and the present HLT into the MLT, plan on turning the top that i cut of the 18 gal into the FB for the MLT ASAP.

the 25lt MLT below has now been replaced by a 48lt btw.

cheers
Yard


----------



## raven19 (10/12/08)

So much brew po*rn, am so jealous.... cant wait to start my basic gravity fed 3 tiered AG system.

Bang up job to all thus far - so much inspiration, I am glad my father and father in-law both have welders... I'll be busy over xmas break it seems!


----------



## bonj (11/12/08)

1 tier, 1 pump.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (7/4/09)

After the input from this thread here is my stand

1 tier, 1 pump

I think it works pretty well - now that I've worked out how to prime the pump quickly and efficiently

Powered by 2 x 2400W immersion heaters, camlock fittings throughout, with helical wire pvc tubing 

More pictures here

Cheers


----------



## Sammus (7/4/09)

I didn't know exactly what to choose, I chose 2 tier 1 pump. Most 2 tier guys seem to be using the floor as a third tier kind of. I have my HLT and MT on a bench, kettle on the ground. I pump everywhere, but use gravity to drop from the MT to the Kettle, then pump from kettle thru chiller to fermenter, sitting next to the kettle.


----------



## Mantis (7/4/09)

My first stand will go into action tommorow and consist of a number of concrete and fire bricks. Just need to get my kettle up high enough to drain into the cubes, so that I dont have to lift it off the floor onto the table. 
Wish I knew how to use a welder


----------



## monkale (7/4/09)

Oh well here is my little bit of bling 2 tier batch sparged at the moment but it is a work in progress need more plumbing and a pump, still I can knock out a good ale with it  

Cheers Monkale


----------



## Doogiechap (7/4/09)

I'm pretty happy with the configuration of mine but would like to tidy it up a bit more


----------



## AUHEAMIC (7/4/09)

Been a while. Here is how mines is progressing. 



Added the heat exchange return/flood sparge manifold recently.


----------



## browndog (7/4/09)

Here is my single tier single batch LPG rig




Soon to be replaced by a double batch electric HERMs.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## clean brewer (7/4/09)

monkale said:


> Oh well here is my little bit of bling 2 tier batch sparged at the moment but it is a work in progress need more plumbing and a pump, still I can knock out a good ale with it
> 
> Cheers Monkale
> 
> ...


Hey Monkdale, Thats the nice little set-up I want to put together.. Gotta get rid of 1 or 2 massive square work-benches first.. Anyone want a good work bench????


> I'm pretty happy with the configuration of mine but would like to tidy it up a bit more


All very well contained mate, and I love the look of that keg fridge mate..  



> Here is my single tier single batch LPG rig
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Browndog,

Does that rig get used at all???? Some serious shinyness there man, to much time polishing? Not enough Brewing?


----------



## browndog (7/4/09)

> Hey Browndog,
> 
> Does that rig get used at all???? Some serious shinyness there man, to much time polishing? Not enough Brewing?



It's amazing what a flash can do.... done about 100+ brews on it so far CB  

cheers

Browndog


----------



## clean brewer (7/4/09)

browndog said:


> It's amazing what a flash can do.... done about 100+ brews on it so far CB
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



Whats the plans with it when you upgrade?? Are you upgrading your whole set-up????


----------



## browndog (7/4/09)

clean brewer said:


> Whats the plans with it when you upgrade?? Are you upgrading your whole set-up????



Wont be upgrading till after the BABBs Championships mate, I was going to canabalise it for parts, but I'm leaning towards building an entire new brewery now, as for the old girl, we will have to see how the new one performs.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## chappo1970 (7/4/09)

browndog said:


> Wont be upgrading till after the BABBs Championships mate, I was going to canabalise it for parts, but I'm leaning towards building an entire new brewery now, as for the old girl, we will have to see how the new one performs.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



1st dibs on pending sale BD!

Your right you really should get rid of that rickety old rig and replace with a new shinier one! Probably sooner rather than later.


----------



## Tony (7/4/09)

Here are a few pics of mine

Mash Tun pick up







False Bottom






Kettle is set up with 2 seperate lines. The left yellow taps are in for pre boil wort and out for cleaning and the blue tap is graviry feed out to fermenter






In base of kettle. 






Control Panel






Plumbing at the HLT/MT end and control panel front.






Looking down on HLT and solenoids that control HERMS function.






The whole deal. THis pic still has the origional Kettle in/out plumbing that mixed pre/post boil liquid.






cheers


----------



## Cortez The Killer (20/7/09)

Tony 

Just saw you post now

Your stand is intense!

Top work 

Cheers


----------



## banora brewer (16/2/11)

Hi Brewers, I finally got around to building my stand over the weekend, with alot of help from my wife and alot of trips to bunnings.


----------



## leiothrix (16/2/11)

banora brewer said:


> Hi Brewers, I finally got around to building my stand over the weekend, with alot of help from my wife and alot of trips to bunnings.View attachment 44098



Not really sure i like the placement of those castors. Any reason they're not further out? Looks a bit unstable.

And I would have thought that the mash tun would be above the kettle so you could drain into it.

Other than that it looks good :beer:


----------



## banora brewer (16/2/11)

leiothrix said:


> Not really sure i like the placement of those castors. Any reason they're not further out? Looks a bit unstable.
> 
> And I would have thought that the mash tun would be above the kettle so you could drain into it.
> 
> Other than that it looks good :beer:



I have got 8 castors underneath, I have a separate stand for my Rambo burner


----------



## leiothrix (16/2/11)

Ah, ok. The thought of hot sticky wort spilling on someone is not too pleasant.

So I'm guessing that means that the urn is your HLT, eksy is MLT & you have a separate kettle for the burner?

Makes sense now.


----------



## banora brewer (16/2/11)

leiothrix said:


> Ah, ok. The thought of hot sticky wort spilling on someone is not too pleasant.
> 
> So I'm guessing that means that the urn is your HLT, eksy is MLT & you have a separate kettle for the burner?
> 
> Makes sense now.



You got it


----------



## bradsbrew (16/2/11)

Lookin good Jason! Got a pic of the kettle and burner in place?

Cheers Brad


----------



## banora brewer (16/2/11)

bradsbrew said:


> Lookin good Jason! Got a pic of the kettle and burner in place?
> 
> Cheers Brad


Hey Brad, will get that pic up tomorrow


----------

